

Sea Level Rise Planning Tool – New York City - kator
http://geoplatform.maps.arcgis.com/home/webmap/viewer.html?webmap=bc90ddc4984a45538c1de5b4ddf91381

======
kator
More details here:

[http://catalog.data.gov/dataset/sea-level-rise-planning-
tool...](http://catalog.data.gov/dataset/sea-level-rise-planning-tool-new-
york-city_bc90ddc4984a45538c1de5b4ddf91381)

